# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  دعاء الزوجة الصالحة لهداية زوجها ...مجرب من الكثيرات !

## مي الهاجري

دعاء الزوجة الصالحة لهداية زوجها 
اللهم أني أدعوك باسمك الأجل الأعز وأدعوك اللهم باسمك الأحد الصمد وأدعوك اللهم باسمك العظيم الوتر وأدعوك اللهم باسمك الكبير المتعال الذي ملاْ الأركان.. اللهم إني أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك..وأسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها علي جميع خلقك..وأسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شئ.. أن تيسر لي جميع أموري لأنال مرادي... وتوفقني لما تحبه وترضاه.. اللهم يا فارج الهم يا كاشف الغم يا ربنا ورب كل شيء ومليكه سبحانك تباركت وتعاليت ...اللهم أنى عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن أمتك ناصيتى بيدك، ماض فى حكمك عدل فى قضائك أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك ، أو أنزلته فى كتابك , أو علمته أحدا من خلقك ، أو استأثرت به فى علم الغيب عندك، أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلبى، و نور بصرى، و جلاء حزنى ،و ذهاب همى.. اللهم وفق بيني وبين زوجي واجمع بيننا على خير ..اللهم اجعلني قرة عين لزوجي واجعله قرة عين لي وأسعدنا مع بعضنا واجمع بيننا على خير .. اللهم اجعلني لزوجي كما يحب.. واجعله لي كما أحب واجعلنا لك كما تحب وارزقنا الذرية الصالحة كما نحب وكما تحب .. اللهم اهدني واهدي زوجي واجعلنا من أهل بيت صالحين.. اللهم اقر عيني بهداية زوجي وصلاحه وتقواه..اللهم اقر عيني بالذرية الصالحة التي تدخل السعادة إلى قلوبنا وارزقنا برها..اللهم إني أسألك باسمك الحبيب الكافي أن تكفيني كل أموري مع زوجي مما يشوش خاطري ويسهر ناظري .. اللهم ألف بين قلبي وقلبه كما الفت بين قلوب عبادك .. اللهم سخره لي كما سخرت البحر لموسى ... اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم اجعلني من الصابرين..اللهم اجعلني من الشاكرين..اللهم اجعلني في عيني صغيرا.. وفي أعين الناس كبيرا... اللهم اشفي زوجي وعافيه..اللهم واشرح صدره للإيمان..اللهم ارزقه الهداية..اللهم أره الحق حقاً وارزقه إتباعه..وأره الباطل باطلاً وارزقه اجتنابه..اللهم ابعد عنه رفقاء السوء.. اللهم جنبه الفواحش والمعاصي..اللهم اغفر ذنبه وطهر قلبه وحصن فرجه...اللهم سخره لي وسخرني له..اللهم جمله في نظري وجملني في نظره..اللهم لا تفرق بيني وبينه..اللهم احفظه لي يا أرحم الراحمين..يا ذا الجلال والإكرام...اللهم آمين. اللهم أجعل بيننا من المودة والرحمة أفضلها ..وارزقنا الصبر والحلم أكمله ..وأجعلنا على منابر من نور ..وأسعدني معه وبقربه ..في الدنيا وفي جنه السرور ..وأهدنا يا الله لما فيه الخير والصلاح ..وارحمنا برحمتك يا رحيم ياكريم ..اللهم اجعله أبا لي في الحنان .. وأخا لي في الطاعة وحبيبا في الفراش واجعلني له أما في الحنان وأختا في الطاعة وحبيبة في الفراش اللهم آمين لي ولجميع المسلمين ياكريم ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك نستغيث اللهم اجب دعوتي وحقق لي أمنيتي اللهم اهدي زوجي للإيمان وثبته عليه. اللهم اجعله من عبادك الصالحين..والملتزمين بطاعتك وإتباع سنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. اللهم أبعده عن المعاصي والفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن اللهم اقنع قلبه من الدنيا وحب المال وارزقه بالرزق الحلال ،يارب تسخر لي زوجي وتحنن قلبه علي،يارب تضع لي في قلبه مواضع الرحمة والمودة والألفة من عندك،اللهم جملني في عين زوجي وحببني إلى قلبه واجعلني الزوجة الوحيدة له وارزقني ذرية صالحة منه اللهم دعوناك فاستجب لنا كما وعدتنا،اللهم اجعلني نورا ... فاستجب لنا كما وعدتنا،اللهم اجعلني نورا بين عيني زوجي..اللهم ارزقني حبه وارزقه حبي وارزقنا حب وجهك الكريم وطاعتك.اللهم اجعلني نورا بين عينيه..اللهم اعصم قلبه عن المعاصي.اللهم اجمع بيني وبين زوجي في جنانك...واجعلني زوجته ورفيقته في هذه الدنيا الفانية والجنة الخالدة ، اللهم أصلح بينى وبين زوجى وأجمعنا فى خير وعلى خير، اللهم أهدني لزوجي وأهدى زوجي لي واهدنا إليك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم بارك لنا في ذريتنا ..كما باركت لإبراهيم عليه السلام في ذريته وصبر زوجي علي ...وصبرني عليه...واجعله بردا وسلاما علي كما جعلت النار بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم عليه السلام وانزع الشيطان مما بيننا.. يارب يا حي يا قيوم..أسألك بكل اسم سميت به نفسك..أو أنزلته في كتابك..أو علمته أحداً من خلقك..أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك..أن تعطي زوجي من خيرك أكثر مما يرجو..وتسخر له ملائكةً من عندك وجنوداً في الأرض.. اللهم عظمني في قلب زوجي..واجعلني ماء عينه ودم قلبه ودفئ حياته..وأسعدني ولا تشقيني معه..يا أرحم الراحمين ، اللهم كما آمنت نبيك محمد في غار حراء..وطمست أعين أعدائه..آمن زوجي في نهاره وليله..واطمس كل سوء عنه.. اللهم انك تعلم ما في قلبي ونقاء سريرتي..فنقي حياتي مع زوجي من كل كدر وسوء يا أرحم الراحمين ..واجمعني به في فردوسك الأعلى..يا ذا الجلال والإكرام اللهم أرزق زوجي مع كل خفقة قلب وطرفة عين فرجاً..ومخرجاً..وعفواً..وأمناً ..وإيماناً يا رب العالمين اللهم اجعله لي كما أحب واجعلني له كما يحب واجعلنا لك كما تحب ربنا وترضى اللهم اجعلنا قرة عين لبعض يارب العالمين. اللهم اقسم له من خشيتك ماتحول به بينه وبين معصيتك ومن طاعتك ماتبلغه به جنتك .اللهم أصلحه وثبته على الأيمان.. اللهم أصلح زوجي.. اللهم ثبته على الأيمان اللهم اجعله رجلاً مؤمن صادقاً صدوقاً جواد كريما ، اللهم وزده حباً لي وصراحة معي و تعلقاً بي ، اللهم مد بعمره على زود عمل صالح. اللهم أصلح زوجي وثبته على الإيمان اللهم واجعله رجلا مؤمنا صادقا صدوقا كريما جوادا اللهم وزده حبا لي وصراحة معي وتعلقا بي وتفاهما معي اللهم اجعلني درة بين عينيه لذة بين شفتيه جمرة بين فخذيه اللهـــــم وأطل في عمره على طاعتك اللهم ألف ما بين قلبي وقلب زوجي على الإيمان والتقوى اللهم اغفر لي ولكافة المسلمات واعف عنا وارحمنا واكتبنا مع الصالحين الأخيار اللهم يا مسخر القوي للضعيف ومسخر الشياطين والجن والريح لنبينا سليمان ومسخر الطير والحديد لنبينا داود ومسخر النار لنبينا إبراهيم .. اللهم سخر لي زوجي بحولك وقوتك وعزتك وقدرتك أنت القادر على ذلك وحدك لا شريك لك اللهم يا حنان يا منان يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا بديع السماوات والأرض يا حي يا قيوم اللهم حنن قلبه علي اللهم بحولك وقوتك تضع مودتي في قلبه أنت ولي ذلك والقادر عليه برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين اللهم ألف بين قلوبنا وأصلح ذات بيننا اللهم إني اشكوا إليك ضعف قوتي وقلت حيلتي.. اللهم أني لا حول ولا قوة لي إلا بك يا رب العالمين اللهم ارحم ضعفي يا خير الراحمين اللهم اعطني على الضعف قوه وسخر لي من أقوى مني يارب العالمين اللهم يا مؤلف القلوب ألف بين قلبي وقلب زوجي على محبتك وطاعتك برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين اللهم أنت الحمد الحنان المنان بديع السموات والأرض أنت الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد أسألك باسمك الأعظم أن تهديني وتهدي زوجى وأبنائي وتجعلنا من عبادك الصالحين المتقين المفلحين وان تحسن خاتمتنا وتضلنا تحت ضل عرشك يوم لا ضل إلا ضلك اللهم لا تجعل لزوجي حضآ في النساء مع غيري يا حي يا قيوم اللهم ارزقني وده وحبه وارزقه ودي وحبي ... اللهم اجعل زوجي حبيبا حليما كريما هيناً لينًا معي اللهم اجعلني عونا لزوجي على طاعتك واجعله عونا لي اللهم يا مؤلف القلوب ألف بين قلبى وقلب زوجى برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين اللهم ألن قلب زوجى وسخره لى يارب. 
ولتجنب الغضب: اللهم ألبسني حله من حلل صفوك عند لقاء عبدك الجبار اللهم اجعل غضب زوجى على بردا وسلاما كم جعلت النار بردا وسلاما على سيدنا إبراهيم اللهم حببني إلى قلبه وجملني في عينه واستر عيوبي عنه واستر عيوبه عني وألف بين قلوبنا واجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة اللهم أرزقني بره وأرزقه بري اللهم باعد بينه وبين رفقاء السوء كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب فأنهم ليعجزونك ولا تصلط علينا من لا يرحمنا ولا يخاف منك يا الله يا الله يا أحد يا صمد يا رب يا غفور يا شكور برحمتك أغثني... يا من هو لا إله إلا الله بسم الله مجريها ومرسييها إن ربي لغفورٍ رحيم... وصلى الله على خير الخلق محمدٌ وأله وأصحابه أجمعين... برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال والدعاء انك سميع مجيب.. اللهم صلي وسلم على نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه تسليما كثيرا
أما في حاله غضب الزوج: اللهم اجعل خيره بين يده وشره تحت قدميه..اللهم اجعل غضبه بردا وسلاما علي كما جعلت النار بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم اللهم ياولي نعمتي ويا ملاذي عند كربتي اجعل شدته وقوته بردآ وسلامآ كما جعلت النار بردآ وسلام على إبراهيم .. اللهم إني أسألك باسمك العظيم ورضوانك الأكبر أن تكفيني كل أموري مع زوجي وسخره لي .. اللهم اجعل له شغلآ فيما يليه وعجزآ عما ينويه ..
وفي حاله كثرة المشاكل شغلي سورة البقرة يوميا وأحيانا أكثر من مره في اليوم..سبحان الله تطرد الشيطان وتهدئ النفوس وتشرح البيت وتوسع الرزق. والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

دعواااااتكم لي بقضاء ديني وربي يوفكن



مي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## الوفاء777

يزاج الله خير ووفقك وحقق مبتغاك

----------


## ام أريام1

جزاك الله خير أختي

----------


## شوق _ زايد

جزاك الله خير أختي

----------


## عالية الغالية

_الله يهدي كل عاص وضال من المسلمين والمسلمات_

----------


## دموع الاحزان2

:Salam Allah: 
يزاج الله خير ووفقك وحقق مبتغاك
 :Astaghfor:

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

يزاج الله خير ويعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## ضياء الايمان

يزاج الله خير 
فميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------

